# Silent Giant?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I was just given a big bin of old aquarium equipment that has been sitting in storage for quite a while. It included several heaters, which I am not sure if I want to risk using, four small to medium sized power heads, and a bunch of air pumps, as well as several other random pieces that I'm not sure I'll have a use for.

One of the air pumps is this thing called a Silent Giant, it looks like its from the 80s, and probably is. Its three or four times bigger than a regular small air pump and is sort conical and made of beige or "off-white" plastic. It only has one hole for a hose to hook up to and the whole thing is pretty bulky.

Anyone know why this thing is so different from other airpumps? I can't really find much info about it online other than that its supposed to be very quiet, which I could have guessed from the name.

Thanks


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

hook it up and find out... compare it's output to other pumps you have by just using tubing with nothing on the end.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Found some info on Silent Giants here. Sounds like it was a very good, expensive pump in it's day.

And here's one for sale on ebay and he says he also has parts.


----------



## RaizedWICKED (Feb 10, 2010)

looks like a beer keg.. drinks anyone.????

RW


----------



## mbunabum (Jan 14, 2007)

Boy does that bring back memories! I had one of those back in the early 1970's. It was a great little air pump and it was quite quiet. I used it on a air driven skimmer on my 55 saltwater tank. Wish I still had some of that old stuff, just for memory sake.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'm going to have to try it out. I didn't have time before work, but I will check it out today. I really like the retro look, its pretty cool looking.


----------

